# Houston man with genetic disorder says Uber driver cancelled ride because of his appearance



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) --
A Houston man with an extreme case of a genetic disorder wants an apology from Uber.

Reggie Bibbs, 52, suffers from neurofibromatosis which causes tumors to form on his skin. The condition is noticeable.

Bibbs said last Monday he requested an Uber to take him to the Texas Medical Center for an appointment because he needed blood work done.

Bibbs said the Uber driver came to his street. Bibbs said he was standing outside and made eye contact with the driver. Bibbs told ABC13 the driver noticed his appearance, drove off, and then cancelled the ride.

"I saw him pass by. He looked right at me. He was going real slow. He just passed the house. I could see the brake lights on. He went a couple of houses down. He turned around and came back by the house again. He went real slow," said Bibbs. "I'm looking at him. He's looking at me. He just keeps going down to the end of the street. When he got to the end of the street, I got a message that said unfortunately your driver canceled. That was it. There was no explanation."

Bibbs said he felt embarrassed and shocked. He said he believes the driver canceled the ride because of his appearance.

Bibbs works with the non-profit Courageous Faces Foundation. They are now exploring their legal options against Uber. Bibbs said he wants the company to offer sensitivity training to drivers working on their platform.

Eyewitness News has reached out to the ride-sharing company for a response. They provided the following statement:

The situation described here is unacceptable and has no place on the Uber app or any place. We apologize to Mr. Bibbs for the experience reported to us and we have been in contact with the driver to re-emphasize Uber's Community Guidelines, which prohibits any form of discrimination on the app.

Here are our community guidelines, these ground rules are designed to ensure that riders and drivers have a five star ride when using Uber.

We also have a national non-discrimination policy. Uber seeks to ensure that safe, reliable, and high-quality transportation options are available to everyone. Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit discrimination against riders or drivers based on race, religion, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, sex, marital status, gender identity, age or any other characteristic protected under applicable federal or state law. Such discrimination includes, but is not limited to, refusing to provide or accept services based on any of these characteristics. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition will lose access to the Uber platform.

http://abc13.com/society/man-says-he-was-denied-uber-because-of-his-apperance/2795758/


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

I just read about this. Kinda sad really. I once had a passenger that was missing a neck. His head was on his shoulders at an odd angle and he walked accordingly. When I arrived I thought maybe I should help him by opening the door but he may have gotten offended so once he got in I was being nice. He got super chatty and friendly, once we got to his house he promptly got out without saying bye and slammed the door. I didn't get it lol


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

If it was a driver from a third world country. Might have thought he was contagious.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Bibbs said he wants the company to offer sensitivity training to drivers working on their platform.
> .


Not to take away from the meaning of the story, but I find that Mr. Bibbs' request to have Uber offer sensitivity training is ridiculous. A company with countless sexual harassment accusations, an attrition rate of unheard of numbers, 750 lawsuits filed against them and a Dept of Justice investigation. Yea, this is the company I want training me to be more sensitive.

I did answer yes to the poll about canceling on a rider because of appearance, but that appearance was extremely intoxicated.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Joseph Merrick had the decency to wear a bag over his head when out in public.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I met a lady who had her face burnt off. She was more courageous than any person I have ever met. To wake up every day and be scarred like that.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Courage is malapropriate to describe an utterly unavoidable situation. She still had to wake up daily. Now, maybe her attitude toward her lot was courageous, but you didn't tell us how.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I did not ask. That would not have been appropriate. Her wounds were fresh and I am guessing she was burnt in a house fire, by an x, or butane lab.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber is showing it's colors here...

Drivers who arn't trained...


It should be a lot harder for drivers to get off fares they have accepted. I mean really...


This is one of the things that good cab companies can handle better than uber.


If I wanted to weasel out of a taxi fare.. i'd better have a good reason.

I can't just bail on a fare I accepted off dispatch.


There's a LOT of reasons uber drivers will cancel out a fare. 





Less than once a week I get myself taken off a fare or deny service.

On a week that I actually do "cancel" i'm at less than 3%.


An uber driver can just Cancel just because...

I've been there, i've done it.

Walmart? CANCEL!

customer is in a bad mood when I go to pick them up?

CANCEL!


And you KNOW that i'm serious on this to!



In the taxi?

(Here's the list i've been successful with)

No carseat
Too many children
Dispatch egregiously screwed up an address/ the fare is in the wrong zone (I thought i was accepting a fare that is 5-10 minutes away, but because whatever reason the fare is actually farther away{more than just a couple houses})
Some random person just got into my taxi at a redlight
Accidentally picked up the wrong person at the correct location.
I made the customer pay up front and they couldn't


Nowhere on that list are we seeing... Walmart... a shopping cart full of groceries at the curb... I roll up on the guys house and he's pissed off... some poor guy with a disability.

Nowhere is personal choice involved...

Uber has this wrong... 

Here the driver isn't trusted to even properly do a no-show. We have to let dispatch call the customer to determine if the customer still needs a ride.

After the customer picks up there's no clock, nothing... they can just take their sweet time.


Annoying?

Yes..

But $2.40 a mile.. that's where the payoff is.



Eventually... uber will need humans to babysit the drivers. not just a few hour wait on the email support.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Don’t be too quick to pass judgment:

“Bibbs works with the non-profit Courageous Faces Foundation. They are now exploring their legal options against Uber. Bibbs said he wants the company to offer sensitivity training to drivers working on their platform.”

Beware of the person on a mission, looking for deep pockets. I’d say it is an equal chance that it is a set up.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

That dude's face is utterly terrifying.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

If it's SO embarrassing to him...

Then WHY make a federal case of it...

Something fishy about this...

Rakos


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I would have picked him up, but the poll is a little misleading. 

For example, I voted No, but I would certainly cancel a ride if a pax was falling down drunk, unconscious, belligerent, bloody, etc. And those are all "appearance" issues.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I would have picked him up, but the poll is a little misleading.
> 
> For example, I voted No, but I would certainly cancel a ride if a pax was falling down drunk, unconscious, belligerent, bloody, etc. And those are all "appearance" issues.


nope... not at all

Drunk- behaviaoral
unconscious- medical 
Belligerent- behavioral
Bloody- medical hazard to you

completely different situation..

This Guy?

A medical problem that isn't oozing/bleeding/dripping so... no problemo...


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

I am not saying if he should or should not be picked up. 

I am commenting to the people who say he is not contagious, how do you know that as that driver? My automatic in car contagion detector broke last year and I can't afford to fix it.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Neurofibromatosis is not contagious, and at first glance that guy's face is nothing else but incredibly obvious NF. The small polyps also distinguish it as NF apart from possible edema from a massive infection which if he had such he wouldn't be galavanting about town in cabs or pseudo-cabs.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> Neurofibromatosis is not contagious, and at first glance that guy's face is nothing else but incredibly obvious NF. The small polyps also distinguish it as NF apart from possible edema from a massive infection which if he had such he wouldn't be galavanting about town in cabs or pseudo-cabs.


That is a bunch of info the average person does not have.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Her wounds were fresh.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I would hate to discriminate but I would honestly be terrified . Maybe I wouldn’t have cancelled but I don’t know how I would of reacted if i was driving ...


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

I have been thinking about this for awhile. I wonder how many rides he had to take before he got one to cancel on him so he could start the press and sue cycle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> I am not saying if he should or should not be picked up.
> 
> I am commenting to the people who say he is not contagious, how do you know that as that driver? My automatic in car contagion detector broke last year and I can't afford to fix it.


If it isn't oozing, dripping, leaking it's nothing that can spread. This is entirely a case of weird growths.

Coughing ect is where the risk is.

Something that isn't bad to have is a protective mask and a can of Lysol. For most things those 2 will cover you.

Strange growths on their body?

As long as it isn't leaking dripping oozing it's not a contagious issue.

Now if they had a massive rash on their face?

Time to break out the Lysol after they get out and spray the crap out of your car.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> That dude's face is utterly terrifying.


Imagine, Mr. Bibbs signs up to become a driver.

Would Uber discriminate against him?

And imagine, you are a girl, you order an Uber to go home from a Prom party at 2am in the morning and Mr. Bibbs arrived to pick you up.

Just imagine!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not to take away from the meaning of the story, but I find that Mr. Bibbs' request to have Uber offer sensitivity training is ridiculous. A company with countless sexual harassment accusations, an attrition rate of unheard of numbers, 750 lawsuits filed against them and a Dept of Justice investigation. Yea, this is the company I want training me to be more sensitive.
> 
> I did answer yes to the poll about canceling on a rider because of appearance, but that appearance was extremely intoxicated.


You can change your answer if you wanna stay on topic.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> You can change your answer if you wanna stay on topic.


Huh? My first paragraph is a direct response to the news story link that you posted and my second paragraph is a one sentence answer to the poll question you created. Did you delete the news link or poll question?


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

Not a fan of discrimination here, with an extreme case like this perhaps a text or call giving a heads up would be in order. When somethng is so far out of the norm, a natural reaction is fear or repulsion, especially with no warning. Are medical conditions a protectes class under anti-discrimination laws, is it illegal to cancel a ride of someone with leprosy, TB, chicken pox, measles?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

The tone of this entire story sounds like a set up for a lawsuit.

Why didn't the Eyewitness News interview the driver? This is a very one-sided, biased, sensationalistic and propagandist story structured to sway the reader's opinion so they'll feel compassion for the mistreated, victimized rider; repulsion towards the driver; and blame towards Uber for hiring people who would so blatantly discriminate against disfigured patrons.

This man obviously suffers from a hideously awful rare genetic disease: to have to live with that and the unimaginable challenges he must face, including those which go beyond the disease itself is heart wrenching to just think about. I can't imagine the things he's had to deal with over the years every time he leaves his house.

Throughout those years surely he's had a wide range of reactions to his disfigured features from many, many strangers.

Rejection is something he's had to live with, and it's probably been quite an emotional challenge. Hence his finding support with the "Courageous Faces Foundation."

Since they are currently "exploring legal options" against Uber (who isn't?), have they done the same with any or all of the others who've acted with (perceived) "insensitivity" or discrimination towards this man each time? Probably not.

What makes one negative incident more embarrassing and shocking than another? The one that has the highest monetary potential is the most embarrassing, devastating and life-altering, naturally.

In a society that emphasizes the importance of physical beauty over all other qualities, and where being litigious is the solution to every hurt feeling, mishap or disagreement, with any perceived slight they must feel a new opportunity shaping up, especially when a large corporation is "involved."

Most certainly there are people that would not know whether his horrific, disfiguring disease might be contagious or not, so who could blame them for not wanting to chance it? Maybe that driver is in this category.

Is there an alternative move for them other than avoidance in a situation where there's no time to learn about a disease they might be seeing for the first time? Avoidance is usually fear-based.

The driver clearly went into avoidance mode by cancelling the ride.

Maybe the driver had to make a split decision with just 3 choices:
1- although truly terrified of exposing himself to the rider's disease, risk it and take the rider (and earn that $3); or
2- before unlocking the car doors, figure out how to 'sensitively' ask the rider if his scary-looking disease is contagious. (That too would surely be grounds for a newsworthy story and possible legal action!); or
3- simply cancel the ride and move along, knowing in no time another Uber driver will accept the ride.

Nothing discriminatory there. Self-preservation isn't a crime or anything that deserves to be admonished. Who in their right mind wouldn't do it?

One of the rider's pointless complaints was that the driver cancelled the ride "with no explanation"...

What explanation did he want to hear? What explanation would he have found "acceptable" and "sensitive"? 
"Reason for cancelling": "Driver was going to be sick" or "Driver was scared to death of rider" or "Driver just remembered he had a dentist appointment"? Maybe the rider needs sensitivity training as well: sensitivity for people who are unfamiliar with that disease and are truly afraid of catching it.

Perhaps he should be reminded that not every person who he feels rejected him did so out of malice or insensitivity. Or that not everyone on the planet must to be forced to accept everyone else on the planet no matter what. Maybe that driver was truly in fear and wasn't being insensitive at all. It wasn't the driver's fault if he wasn't educated about this guy's rare disease. This man ought to take that into consideration.

Maybe instead of wanting Uber to educate ALL its drivers with "sensitivity training" so they will all act more sensitive (whether they all need sensitivity training or not), he ought be spending his time educating the public about his rare disease. The more people know about it, the less people will react negatively towards it.

Eyewitness News said very little about the disease and instead reported on the injustices this guy suffered at the hands of yep... another Uber driver.

One Uber driver cancelled this man's ride for an admittedly "unexplained" reason (therefore he cancelled for truly unknown reasons), and suddenly this man's world falls apart. That's believable, right?

"Embarrassed" and "shocked" by this one driver's actions, consequently caused this guy to believe that ALL Uber drivers must now be hammered into conforming to fit his idea on how to act in certain ways so as to not hurt (his) feelings, and to allay his apparent newfound fear of possibly being cancelled (rejected) by every Uber driver that sees him.

He sounds disingenuous when describing his feelings over a cancelled (cheap) meaningless Uber ride (by some underpaid driver using his personal car) as "embarrassment" and "shock".

In a legal judgment, how much money is feeling "embarrassed and shocked" worth?

He doesn't even know the driver. What's there to be embarrassed about? Embarrassed in front of who? Is he saying the driver has caused him to suddenly feel embarrassed by the way he looks? How is that something someone else can control? In the rider's point of view, it's the driver who acted badly. Therefore, shouldn't the driver feel embarrassed for acting that way, at least from this rider's perspective? Why would the rider feel embarrassed over the driver's actions? Who knew about it anyways other than the driver and him, before he announced it to the world?

Embarrassed? No. Indignant? Obviously. Shocked? Seriously? Hurt feelings? Certainly appears so.

Who would choose to share their "embarrassing" and devastating moment with the Eyewitness News? Someone who wants monetary compensation for a perceived slight. Sounds like he'd Better Call Saul.

What is he so "shocked" about? What an odd word coming from a 50-something-year-old man (other than PeeWee Herman)!

With all this he's apparently implying that this is the first time (or the worst time) that he's felt rejection or discrimination from a complete stranger due to his pronounced disfigurement.

("Never in my life have I ever felt
so embarrassed and shocked... because of an insensitive Uber driver, no less! He hurt my feeeelings on purpose! I'm suffering horribly because of what he did to me and I may never recover! It's all over the news! See! Because of that meanie Uber driver I may never be able to take an Uber again. My emotions are shot. You're going to pay for this, Uber! And so will all of you drivers. I will fight n fight to make ALL get sensitivity training so no rider gets cancelled on ever again, no matter what!
Look at me. I am being "Courageous"! See ya in court!)

I'm not taking away from this man's suffering or health issues.

Why didn't the reporters get the driver's side of the story? It would probably take all the sensationalism out of it and it'd become a non-story.

The man should get over it and move on. He's not acting like a grown man. This is certainly wasn't the first time similar things have happened to him.

It doesn't make sense, and this is why I think the guy is milking this for all it's worth. Money money money money... MONEY!

Maybe if he wins his lawsuit, the horrific embarrassment and shock he's suffering will dissipate - at least until the next golden opportunity comes along to embarrass and shock him.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> Neurofibromatosis is not contagious, and at first glance that guy's face is nothing else but incredibly obvious NF. The small polyps also distinguish it as NF apart from possible edema from a massive infection which if he had such he wouldn't be galavanting about town in cabs or pseudo-cabs.


Of course the average person, especially all the drivers out there, know all these facts about "NF". That's because we've all spent a lot of our down-time studying and learning everything about this rare disease while waiting for a ping.

(Fascinating stuff. So fascinating that many drivers have abandoned their driving careers and have gone off to become medical researchers.)

So, just in case any of the remaining drivers happened to get that one-in-a-million ride request from someone with NF, we'd know not to be concerned about catching it! Apparently, that driver in the article didn't take his studying seriously. If he'd only done his homework instead of goofing off, all that trouble would have been avoided.

It's imperative for drivers to know the signs and symptoms of all human diseases. We will not only be able to diagnose many sick passengers, (think: "big tips"!!!) but also have the ability to differentiate between contagious diseases that can at the very least make us ill or even worse, kill us, and the non-contagious diseases that make a person just look as though they're barely alive. It's a great skill set for any driver who takes the job seriously.

If you are saying that people who are really sick and feeling terrible because they're carrying a non-infectious or an infectious disease would not take a cab or a so-called "pseudo-cab" because they feel too crappy to catch a ride to their doctor's office or to the closest ER, (what Mr. NF in article was doing -not "galavanting around" in a cab/Uber ... who does that anyways??) I wholeheartedly disagree.

I believe the real reason sick, contagious people won't take a cab or a "pseudo-cab" is because they have a deep concern for the driver's well- being,



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If it isn't oozing, dripping, leaking it's nothing that can spread. This is entirely a case of weird growths.
> 
> Coughing ect is where the risk is.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but I know that I won't be getting close enough to some poor sickly-looking bastard to find out if he's oozing, leaking, or dripping any type of bodily fluids or infectious pus or to see if he has any type of strange growths spreading across any body part that I can see. Yuk!!!!


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

I wouldn't doubt if the Bibbs dude left the part out that the 5 minutes had actually passed already lol...
As much as I feel sorry for the dude, how hard is it to just request another uber? 
And it should be noted that we are "partners".. it's our vehicles and we can do as we please... Uber's policies are worth crap to me... but let's not break federal laws as well.. which could be hard to prove.. for all Bibbs knows, driver had an emergency and had to cancel.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like....

He said....he said....

Now how much to let the court beat him...

Rakos


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

HereComesTrouble said:


> The tone of this entire story sounds like a set up for a lawsuit.
> 
> Maybe if he wins his lawsuit, the horrific embarrassment and shock he's suffering will dissipate - at least until the next golden opportunity comes along to embarrass and shock him.


If there will be a lawsuit, and if he wins, I hope the judgement for the plaintiff is only $5. What did he suffer?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

newdriverintown said:


> If there will be a lawsuit, and if he wins, I hope the judgement for the plaintiff is only $5. What did he suffer?


Well, isn't it obvious that that wretched, insensitive and predjudiced Uber driver has caused this guy extreme emotional suffering? I mean, that driver looked his hapless victim in the EYE first, as he slowly drove right past him, then he had the audacity to cancel! He looked him right in the eye! It couldn't get much more cruel than that. It was really over-the-top!
After all, this rider was eagerly waiting for his Uber ride right there on the curb. He was right there, waiting and ready, looking forward to his Uber ride.

As if the life-altering embarrassment he's now suffering from wasn't bad enough, the shock he has been in since that horrible moment will undoubtedly scar him for life!

Even his friends noticed how badly he'd been damaged - I'd bet that he no longer acts like that happy-go-lucky, fun-loving guy he used to be (before that mean Uber driver did that unspeakable thing to him)! His friends are pretty affected by all this too. Poor things. They surely deserve a piece of the pie, too.

All the suffering that driver's caused really must be something terrible! While the victim's friends are demanding apologies they say are owed to the poor victim, the Eyewitness News reporter is out for blood! He seems to expect Uber to permanently deactivate the driver, and then he'll probably want Uber to bring them his head on a stick!


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

HereComesTrouble yup. Sounds like $5 to me. I mean first of all, we're talking about Uber here. Uber is cheaper than a taxi, yet the service is so much faster. you can only ask for so much. It's not like he had a financial loss because of it or suffered any physical harm.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://abc13.com/society/man-says-he-was-denied-uber-because-of-his-apperance/2795758/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Never.
Not yet.
I have cancelled because they were not at the pen drop
And too incoherent to explain where they were.
Some tried and i felt bad about canceling
Because, face it . . . someone THAT drunk needs help.
But if they are not where they are supposed to be
And cant speak or explain where they are . . . what can i do ?



CarterPeerless said:


> Don't be too quick to pass judgment:
> 
> "Bibbs works with the non-profit Courageous Faces Foundation. They are now exploring their legal options against Uber. Bibbs said he wants the company to offer sensitivity training to drivers working on their platform."
> 
> Beware of the person on a mission, looking for deep pockets. I'd say it is an equal chance that it is a set up.


Sensitivity training ?

You must first answer 5 questions as part of your midnite contract renewal . . .
Please press send when finished.



BurgerTiime said:


> http://abc13.com/society/man-says-he-was-denied-uber-because-of-his-apperance/2795758/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lost Signal.
Equipment malfunction. . .
Prove it didnt happen !


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Interestingly, this topic has brought to light that a few members here are likely suffering from Geschwind syndrome.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Driving public transportation requires dealing with “the Public”. In all their glory. This business isn’t for the thin skinned.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Eff that driver.

Elephant Man guy- you can be my pax anytime


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) --
> A Houston man with an extreme case of a genetic disorder wants an apology from Uber.
> 
> Reggie Bibbs, 52, suffers from neurofibromatosis which causes tumors to form on his skin. The condition is noticeable.
> ...


I've done that before. Not because of ones appearance it's because I saw the destination and it just wasn't worth my time. 
The only people I've ever discriminated against was a group of Korean guys. That's only because I can only handle one garlic maniac at a time.



iheartuber said:


> Eff that driver.
> 
> Elephant Man guy- you can be my pax anytime


I mean yeah. But picture it. You've been driving for 8 hours the. You pull into a dark street and he is waiting. It's a sad aspect of life but unless you know the 411 on his condition, you get the **** out of there. 
So unless elephant man is ready to call everyone out he should alert people of his condition. Also let people know it's not contagious.



HereComesTrouble said:


> Well, isn't it obvious that that wretched, insensitive and predjudiced Uber driver has caused this guy extreme emotional suffering? I mean, that driver looked his hapless victim in the EYE first, as he slowly drove right past him, then he had the audacity to cancel! He looked him right in the eye! It couldn't get much more cruel than that. It was really over-the-top!
> After all, this rider was eagerly waiting for his Uber ride right there on the curb. He was right there, waiting and ready, looking forward to his Uber ride.
> 
> As if the life-altering embarrassment he's now suffering from wasn't bad enough, the shock he has been in since that horrible moment will undoubtedly scar him for life!
> ...


Lol. #cyclopslivesmatter


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> I mean yeah. But picture it. You've been driving for 8 hours the. You pull into a dark street and he is waiting. It's a sad aspect of life but unless you know the 411 on his condition, you get the &%[email protected]!* out of there.
> So unless elephant man is ready to call everyone out he should alert people of his condition. Also let people know it's not contagious.


No way. Have some balls man!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> No way. Have some balls man!


Special needs customers (he's special needs) should alert their driver before hand. I'm guessing he didn't have a profile picture.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I mostly drive at night. If I approached this guy not knowing his situation I might suspect some sort of mask. I once cancelled on a masked rider cause it wasn't Halloween and my gut was saying danger.
In good daylight conditions, I wouldn't guess this guy was wearing a mask. Perhaps visibility wasn't 100% at the time of pickup. The driver might have had safety concerns. Perhaps the driver forgot his contacts.
That said I'd pick this guy up in a heartbeat over my usual drunk passagers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Huh? My first paragraph is a direct response to the news story link that you posted and my second paragraph is a one sentence answer to the poll question you created. Did you delete the news link or poll question?


Nope


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I had a pax with a prosthetic leg


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) --
> A Houston man with an extreme case of a genetic disorder wants an apology from Uber.
> 
> Reggie Bibbs, 52, suffers from neurofibromatosis which causes tumors to form on his skin. The condition is noticeable.
> ...





Kerplunkenstein said:


> I had a pax with a prosthetic leg


Filled with contraband ?

I had a couple with a Man in a dress,
Arguing over what had become of the " "Family Jewels" for duration of the ride.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

I cancel for whatever reason I want. 
Period.
It's no one's business why I do or don't cancel. 
End of story.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Trunkcorpse said:


> I cancel for whatever reason I want.
> Period.
> It's no one's business why I do or don't cancel.
> End of story.


good luck with that when you're sued for discrimination


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> good luck with that when you're sued for discrimination


Nothing a solid lie about having severe diahrea wouldn't solve. Gtfo


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

If uber allows passengers to rate drivers and to cancel for low ratings or for appearing scary then the table turns both ways. While the situation is messed up the driver has now way of knowing what is this guys issue.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I just read about this. Kinda sad really. I once had a passenger that was missing a neck. His head was on his shoulders at an odd angle and he walked accordingly. When I arrived I thought maybe I should help him by opening the door but he may have gotten offended so once he got in I was being nice. He got super chatty and friendly, once we got to his house he promptly got out without saying bye and slammed the door. I didn't get it lol


Medical conditions require medications where the side effects can wreak HELL on your mind and make it difficult to deal with other people.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sensitivity training??  I’ve had pax look at me and immediately cancel the ride, but you don’t see me getting an apology or suing anybody.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

This is disgusting and so beyond illegal. He obviously had either a medical condition or had been injured and denying him a ride was the definition of discrimination. Uber and Lyft promote this I have had passengers very plainly tell me they cancel if it's a black driver or if they look like they don't speak English. I tell these people that's awful. The picture of the driver needs to be eliminated. A name, car and license plate is enough. If someone has an issue they can ask to see a drivers DL. How many cancels or bad ratings do you think you've had because you are a ____ or look like a ______ . Uber/Lyft know this is rampant and don't care. Another reason why you should just be friendly, not smell bad, and ignore the damn ratings.



Uber's Guber said:


> Sensitivity training??  I've had pax look at me and immediately cancel the ride, but you don't see me getting an apology or suing anybody.


Like I said, Uber doesn't care if the passengers are racist,sexist, discriminatory in any way. They set it up by sending our picture.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I wouldn't cancel but I'd be kind of freaked out. Damn what a drag to have that disease; he has my sympathy, he would even get a pass on not tipping.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BbKtKeanu said:


> Like I said, Uber doesn't care if the passengers are racist,sexist, discriminatory in any way. They set it up by sending our picture.


Here's a thought - give this man a chance to bemcome an Uber driver, THEN he can decide if it's the drivers or the pax who deserve sensitivity training.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) --
> A Houston man with an extreme case of a genetic disorder wants an apology from Uber.
> 
> Reggie Bibbs, 52, suffers from neurofibromatosis which causes tumors to form on his skin. The condition is noticeable.
> ...


Not to be "insensitive" but this man should realize by now that most people will stare at him & be insensitive.Forcing people to be sensitive to your plight doesn't make them any more sensitive.People will talk & find anything to say about you,with or without a genetic disorder.Better grow some tough skin because you will have to sue a majority of the world.Also, he honestly can't speak for the driver & what was going through his (driver) head at the time he canceled.Drivers cancel all the time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Better grow some tough skin


LOL? Was that a pun intended?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Have you cancelled a ride base on someone's appearance?

Only when their appearance was at 5:01 or later


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I will jump this bridge if I ever have to cross it... but for now I don't. I feel bad for all involved, especially the sick guy, the Driver, who knows? Maybe he was scared, maybe he was insensitive, maybe the guy took 4 minutes to come outside...


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Sensitivity training WTF. The Passengers should see how much we are making.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"Lakhay "
Humming " Katmandu"-Bob Seger
As seen in movie " Mask" . . .


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Personal car. We can cancel anytime for any reason. We are not employees. Case closed.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not to take away from the meaning of the story, but I find that Mr. Bibbs' request to have Uber offer sensitivity training is ridiculous. A company with countless sexual harassment accusations, an attrition rate of unheard of numbers, 750 lawsuits filed against them and a Dept of Justice investigation. Yea, this is the company I want training me to be more sensitive.
> 
> I did answer yes to the poll about canceling on a rider because of appearance, but that appearance was extremely intoxicated.


I said yes for that same reason!!! When they stumbling and gagging as they waking up to your car, CANCEL!!!



Buddywannarideagain said:


> Personal car. We can cancel anytime for any reason. We are not employees. Case closed.


Good luck with that excuse when you get deactivated


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Personal car. We can cancel anytime for any reason. We are not employees. Case closed.


if thats the case, why do we have to drive pax w/ service dogs? OH OKAY


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Nobody should care what happens to the company at this point. Everybody should be suing Uber because it's a lousy company making profits off drivers and passengers ignorance of what really goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I would have picked him up, but the poll is a little misleading.
> 
> For example, I voted No, but I would certainly cancel a ride if a pax was falling down drunk, unconscious, belligerent, bloody, etc. And those are all "appearance" issues.


I'm completely with you here. When appearance has something to do with poor life choices, say, Generation Z all dreadlocks and vaping sitting on the curb? I cancel.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Even with the one side of the story that we're getting here, I'm not seeing any kind of proof that this pax was canceled on due to his appearance. I'm reading a lot of conjecture and innuendo.

What sounds particularly odd is the fact that the driver drove by and then went back. If the pax gave the driver a bad feeling, it's kind of baffling that he wouldn't immediately cancel.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

(As of now) 71 people who voted are full of it.

I've cancelled due to the rider's "appearance" plenty of times.

Anyone who hasn't cancelled on a drunk who stumble/was carried to their car doesn't drive for rideshare.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I would have taken him to his destination. As long as he's not acting in a threatening manner, as long as he's ambulatory, as long as he's not bleeding, his appearance is irrelevant to me.

I've've worked with people who have disabilities. Most of them want to be treated normally. Unless absolutely necessary, most of them don't want additional help. Just be polite, professional, and kind.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Lookit, we are not medical experts! We are normal human beings from various walks of life. The Uber driver's app has a click on where we- the driver- can notify the rider if we have a physical handicap that might impact the ride. This posting shows that the rider would be able to signal the driver that he/she/it had a physical deformity that may impact the ride!

I am more forgiving and open minded than most people, but I would not want to be taken by surprise by this fellow! And I don't believe that an honest "jury of my peers" would hold me at fault for wondering just wtf was going on and driving away!

Bearded ladies, conjoined twins, human centipedes, Michael Jackson, they all creep me out. If I am going to drive for the circus or the carnival I demand a higher rate of pay!

But 99.99% of the human race is just fine by me!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In high school, I rode the short bus, which was about half full of students with conditions like that that caused terrible disfigurement. It is really too bad that society treats people so terribly simply because they are deformed.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> In high school, I rode the short bus, which was about half full of students with conditions like that that caused terrible disfigurement. It is really too bad that society treats people so terribly simply because they are deformed.


You're saying Uber drivers in their youth rode the short bus I can't imagine why


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> Lookit, we are not medical experts! We are normal human beings from various walks of life. The Uber driver's app has a click on where we- the driver- can notify the rider if we have a physical handicap that might impact the ride. This posting shows that the rider would be able to signal the driver that he/she/it had a physical deformity that may impact the ride!
> 
> I am more forgiving and open minded than most people, but I would not want to be taken by surprise by this fellow! And I don't believe that an honest "jury of my peers" would hold me at fault for wondering just wtf was going on and driving away!
> 
> ...


He has a neat haircut.
He is doing the best he can with what he has been dealt.
I can see this just from photograph.


----------



## SoCal Uber Clone (Jul 30, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> good luck with that when you're sued for discrimination


 being hideously ugly is not a protected status under any discrimation statute I'm aware of. There's no such thing as a cosmetic disability.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber is showing it's colors here...
> 
> Drivers who arn't trained...
> 
> ...


You're a commercial driver... you're a professional. Ride share drivers for the most part are novices... the ride share companies know this and exploit it. It sucks for the passenger... I hate to say you get what you pay for... but when a person orders an unlicensed (non commercial) driver to replace those that do the same job as a career( or job) for 80% less than posted municipally mandated rates, then you get $&&@.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

yet another classic case of someone making a BIG deal out of nothing. I would have lost it if I saw something like that. how do I know he doesn't have a disease? remember folks riders don't get background checks. you are dealing with the general public so you deal with all colors, shapes, and sizes in your car. im sorry but I side with the driver on this one. he had a right to refuse the ride. I swear people will use the ADA to sue for pretty much anything nowadays. waiting for the SJW'S to come out in full force on this one.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> In high school, I rode the short bus, which was about half full of students with conditions like that that caused terrible disfigurement. It is really too bad that society treats people so terribly simply because they are deformed.


YES IT IS, BUT WHEN YOU STEPPED ONTO THAT BUS I PRESUME THAT YOU WERE ALREADY INFORMED THAT SOME OF THE RIDERS WOULD BE DISFIGURED IN SOME WAY.

Hell, there are days when I look into the mirror and recoil.... even tho I know that the reflection is my own!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> YES IT IS, BUT WHEN YOU STEPPED ONTO THAT BUS I PRESUME THAT YOU WERE ALREADY INFORMED THAT SOME OF THE RIDERS WOULD BE DISFIGURED IN SOME WAY.


No warning was given to us students. Maybe the bus driver had a warning.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> No warning was given to us students. Maybe the bus driver had a warning.


OH! would it have been Un-American, or un-Christian, to have simply given the students a "heads up"? As I have told my girlfriend who is 15 yrs younger than me.... "if you are going out for the night, I don't need the details.... just give me a day's warning that you plan on being gone all night, the next night, so that I don't need to get paranoid and worry!"

Its an unconventional relationship, but it has worked well since 2005.... longer than most of the marriages I know of!

In America (if not the entire world) today, many people are afraid when confronted with something new, inexplicable, and bizarre. Few Americans actually go out of their way to hurt people, either physically or emotionally, but it does happen. To punish a driver for a "fear response" is ridiculous. The riders can see what we look like.... maybe it is time that we drivers are able to see what the rider (or at least the account holder) looks like!

Ah! You say, many times the account holder has simply allowed the rider to use the account holder's Uber Rider app... the driver will not see the actual passenger... Well, why is this OK? So that single parents can use their accounts to call a driver to take 12 yr old Mary to school? This does not sit well with me, and 12 yr old Mary will never be allowed in my car without an adult with her!


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

Undoubtedly, this man has experienced many forms of negative reactions to his appearance, due to ignorance or fear or simply because some people are intentionally cruel.

Since he has a very obvious medical condition that most people have never seen before, it seems to me that it is his responsibility to educate people so as to do whatever is necessary to try and eliminate fear. 

Had he simply forewarned the driver regarding his unusual appearance (due to a non infectious medical condition) with a simple text message, the whole issue would never have happened in the first place.

He said he is open to questions regarding his disease, but most people won't start that dialogue. Therefore, it's really up to him to start it. 

Imagine how his taking the initiative by educating people (like a stranger he's requested a ride from) could really do wonders for him (as far as eliminating fear and gaining acceptance). 

It would be the most intelligent and most sensitive way for this man to avoid issues like this one (if the driver actually cancelled due to fear or the man's outward appearance.)

I'm aware that I'm just preaching to the choir but I wanted to say it anyways.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL? Was that a pun intended?


Not at all.I'm not an a*****e, lol.It just needed to be said though.At this point, he should be used to the insensitive p****s that swarm this earth.Which one of us weren't ridiculed at one point or other in life? He needs to focus on things & situations he can change for the greater good.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

_


Cary Grant said:



I would have taken him to his destination. As long as he's not acting in a threatening manner, as long as he's ambulatory, as long as he's not bleeding, his appearance is irrelevant to me.

Click to expand...




Cary Grant said:



I've worked with people who have disabilities. Most of them want to be treated normally. Unless absolutely necessary, most of them don't want additional help. Just be polite, professional, and kind.

Click to expand...

_

Do you see what you are saying? You have worked with people with disabilities. Because of this prior experience, "his appearance is irrelevant to me."

Well, Bravo! Maybe part of the Uber Driver's "Intro to Ubering" should be a week long stint at a hospital that deals with physical deformities. NOT to provide "sensitivity training"! Hell, we are all very sensitive! No, to provide some familiarity with various physical deformities and get the driver a bit calloused about interactions with these people.

What's your problem now? Oh, Uber does not really provide any instruction of any sort to new drivers? Gee, that's what the New York City Taxi and Limo Commissions have been ragging on about for 6 years now.

Meanwhile, here in Bridgeport, if I am in the drive up lane of a fast food restaurant and a black car with tinted windows pulls alongside me, I am not going to sit there, open my window and say "Hi!, how can I help you?" No sir, I am going to put the pedal to the metal and drive to the nearest Police offices.

I may have just hurt the feelings of an innocent driver looking for directions, but I may have also just saved my life!

To sum up: If you unexpectedly meet Frankenstein on a dark and lonely street.... RUN!
You can play social worker when you have the entire village behind you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Which one of us weren't ridiculed at one point or other in life?


You have to ask? We're Uber drivers, being rediculed is part of the job!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> Joseph Merrick had the decency to wear a bag over his head when out in public.


You missed half of the movie apparently.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would not have shuffled him for his condition.

Other reasons?

Maybe


----------

